

Ask YC: What do you think about Twine? - cstejerean

A friend just told me about Twine (http://www.twine.com/about) and it looks interesting, but their site is pretty vague. Can anyone here share some thoughts on Twine?<p>I signed up for the beta but I don't know how soon to expect an invitation. My friend signed up for the beta a while ago and still hasn't gotten an invite.
======
simianstyle
I followed this company when I got word that Paul Allen was investing in the
semantic web, and was very interested in AI part of it. I just signed up
myself for this, and I am actually pretty disappointed in the way they present
and try to connect the data together. It seems like just another wiki-style
site to me.

I still think that we have a ways to go in terms of moving towards a more
REST-ful and semantic web. I'd love to see a new interface that can use the
information on the web in a different medium.

